# Anyone have experience with a GSD having one puppy?



## GSDMaciemoo (Jun 6, 2012)

My GSD is having one puppy (Accidental pregnancy). Comfirmed by ultrasound twice. The pup looks healthy on ultrasound but my vet said having a singleton could mean she may not produce enough horomones or something to go into full active labor to push him or her out. Has anyone had experience with there GSD having one puppy. If so could you tell me about it and anything I should be ready for? Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd have the vet on call a day or two before she is due and watch her temperature closely....she probably won't be able to deliver a singleton naturally. Wishing you luck for a healthy delivery!


----------



## GSDMaciemoo (Jun 6, 2012)

We are monitering her temp and do have the vets house cell and office number. I havent really gotten any other responses. Please anyone with a experience with there bitch having a singleton please let me know how it went. Did your dog deliver natural or how did it go. Please anyone I need reassurance.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I know of a woman fairly local to us - this is a complete idiot and small-scale puppy miller. 
She ran an ad on our craigslist begging someone to take her bitch - in labor - to the vet. It was in labor and puppy stuck. I read the ad, and got ahold of her sister in law who is a friend of mine, and it turns out the miller did get the dog to the vet finally, the vet let her make payments. Anyway the puppy was a single one and it was stuck. C-section and the puppy perished. She refused to get the mom spayed at the same time, she has plans still to breed the bitch 

So that's my only experience.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, my girl had a singleton last week Tuesday. She went into labor. Did not deliver the puppy. I waited, as there was not any fluid, but finally started probing, and the pup's head was right there. I could not help it out on my own, and knew it. 

I took her to the vet and waited for the vet to come in. There was no sack and the birth canal was dry. I held her head, while the vet lubricated her hand, and with the help of the vet tech were able to deliver the puppy. 

Both mother and baby are doing very well. The pup was 1 pound 4.1 ounces. It is 3 pounds 4 ounces today. 

The vet said that it was upside down, it was stuck, and if I did not get her in when I did, I would have lost the puppy. 

20.1 ounces is big, but not unheard of for a GSD puppy though. She has had pups larger than this that I was able to deliver in her previous litter. Any time you have puppies you can have an emergency situation. Try to remain calm for your girl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

From what I know, there is not enough "Push" (hormones/oxytocin) to get a single pup actively delivered. Thus the reason for the vet intervention or you can give the injection yourself if you have experience whelping. If not, have the vet intervene. I'd be proactive and not wait when you know there is only one.


----------



## GSDMaciemoo (Jun 6, 2012)

Selzer thanks sooo much for your reponse. We just had a ultrasound and her puppy is head down and he said didnt look to be to big. I am just really worried and am ready for anything but this is like my daughter and this puppy is wanted so badly. Please pray for us that all goes as planned. Selzer what day of pregnancy did you dog go into labor? Was she early late on time? Did her temp drop?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmm, well, she was due on Tuesday from the first day she tied, and she went in labor at 1:00 AM on Tuesday. So right on time, but that does not mean anything really, because it is 63 days from the day of ovulation, not the day they tie. 

Since this was an experienced bitch, I did not do the temperature drop. So I do not know. Temperatures drop and then go back up, then go down further, and then back up, and then go down, kind of stay there, and then they come back up before the dog whelps. 

I took her temperature that night before feeling the head and she was 101.6. I probably missed the drop. She tore up the papers and was having contractions though. And I gave her some Carnation condensed milk which she sucked on down. Started contracting again. Just no puppy. I took her for a walk in the yard, she started contracting again. No puppy. 

The outcome was much better than a c-section for everyone (humans and dogs) involved, but there just are no guaranties that is what is going to happen, if you have any problems at all or not. 

A note about oxytocin: it is VERY dangerous to give this to your bitch prior to a puppy being born. First you have to make sure there is no puppy stuck, because if there is a stuck puppy, strong contractions can rupture the uterine horns, and you can lose your bitch.


----------



## GSDMaciemoo (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. Im going to watch her closely if she doesnt go into labor by the 25th im going to call the vet see if we can do a c section if she does go into labor and no puppy after 2 hours im going to call him. Im praying so hard she doesnt have to have a c section though


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pupdate?


----------

